# Need help with new farm name please!



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Right now we are Maple Lane Ranch but it was a quick thought and now I don't like it. I don't even know how I came up with it except the maple trees in our yard gave me the idea I guess.Give you some background.We raise Nubian and Alpine goats as well as chickens.Not much around us to really help out.Our last name is Garza.We are simple folks and I love antiques.I have a real interest in just being self sufficient.Any help would be great.I got nothing at the moment :sigh: :shrug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm also trying to come up with a name. We just have pet goats, but would like to hang a shingle over the driveway. We have 6 wethers, 5 does and a buck. I was thinking "Wether or Not Farm" Got youre goat is already taken. :sigh: We have a creek and two springs on our land.....Maybe "Springtime Wethers" Hmmm. I need to think a little longer... Oh, good luck with the name. It's fun but it gets to be a pain after awhile. :sigh: 

Gina


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the weather or not farm.Very cute! I'm digging up some family history.All my grandads were farmers but no name but I can't put my maidan name in it.Wouldn't be right.My family was from Corbin,KY and we have a road named after my fam called Mitchell Hill Rd. and my family still lives on the top of the hill.So I want to interprut something with my family history.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Would you have the new farm name registered with any of the registries? If so, it may be wise to check out the member listings with ADGA, AGS to be sure the name you choose isn't already registered. Good Luck....I chose mine in honor/memory of a very special little doe.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mitchell's Hill Farm/Ranch?

North Star is kind of like "Alaska, north to the future" lol!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

JessaLynn said:


> My family was from Corbin,KY


Could you or more importantly would you want to use Corbin in some way.


JessaLynn said:


> So I want to interprut something with my family history.


This is a great idea, because I think the more special the meaning is, the more you will like it long term.


liz said:


> Would you have the new farm name registered with any of the registries? If so, it may be wise to check out the member listings with ADGA, AGS to be sure the name you choose isn't already registered.


Come up with a list and after you have checked, if this applies to you, then we'll be happy to give input.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What about Corbin ChicAlpNu farm/ranch or Mitchell Hill ChicAlpNu farm. Or Corbin AlpNuChic farm/ranch then you could do Michell Hill AlpNuChic farm/ranch. It takes in the history, and your animals. Kinda sounds like a collage frat name ChicAlpNu or AlpNuChic. Maybe dumb but I thought it was neat. If it wasn't so long I linek ChicAlpNu on Mictchell Hill and AlpNuChic on Mitchell Hill. LOL


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Good suggestions! I wont be registering any of our goats.We keep a small herd of just 6 goats max so it's not cost sufficient for us. My husband thought it would be good to include our 4 kids name in it somehow.We have Mathew,Isaac,Annika,and Logan.I thought maybe Mial High Farm but I don't know.I want to love the name.Another one could be Clover Patch Farm.I'm Scot/Irish Native American decendent and my husband is mexican.We are a melting pot  I thought I could have the 4 leaf clover because I like what it stands for hope,faith,love and luck.Also like the trinity symbol that represents Mind body and spirit.Celtic Knot is already taken so is Trinity Farm.I wondered if somehow I could blend my husbands last name and my maiden name together.Garza and Mitchell but nothing sounds good when I try and do it. Another one is Nag's Farm (Nubian Alpine Goats) Thought it was cute. 
Here's a name I could blend somehow in honor of my dad who passed away last July
Terry Wayne Mitchell 
Somethings about my dad.He was a rebel,child loved fishing and eagle's.He had a tattoo of an eagle head and a rebel flag and also a spear on his arm.He was a proud man and would have a converation with a stranger like he knew them his whole life.He was a ******* for sure and could fix anything with duck tape LOL I want to really have my dads memory live on threw what I'm doing.If it weren't for him I wouldn't be the person I am today.I am building a new barn with my inheritance he left me and want to hang a sign above the door that will honor him in some way.I guess it just seems right to do something like that but my mind is a blank when coming up with the right name.I'm just not good with stuff like this.Thanks for all of your help.Hope to have more ideas!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

You have come up with some very good names. I actually noticed Nag in Nubian Alpine Goats, but I thought it might seem quirky. It probably would elicit questions from people, and that in itself would make it interesting or as you said "cute". Also I was thinking, even if you don't specifically have something about your father in the name, you could hang something in the barn that memorializes him. You might be able to tie it to your interest in antiques (writing in antique frame, etc.), and it would represent you both. Also, something that shows an interest/hobby you shared with him would be very memorable and special.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Very good point.My husband and I have been going back and forth with some so here is what we got so far.
Bucky Brooders Farm
Clover Patch Farm
Rising Sun Ranch
Runamuck Ranch
Grateful Acres 
List is still growing


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like *Grateful Acres * and my second vote would be *Rising Sun Ranch*. Keep the names coming though, because the next best one might be still to come. :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Grateful Acres is taken I seen  Still undecided.I would love to have Clover in it so I can put my 4 kids names in each clover leaf.Our barn will have the Clover Emblem on the front because it's the Cleary building corp emblem.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, definitely use Clover since it's important to you. The idea of the kids' names on each leaf is great. :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got 3 ideas: 
1. Top of the hill farm/ranch
2. T-W-M farm/ranch
3. Clover hill farm/ranch


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Farmgirl for the suggestions! 
Got a few more:
Rustic Heritage 
Rustic Charm
Rustic Homestead
Old N' Days 
Good Ole Days


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Old N' Thyme Farm?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Old N'Time Farm was taken but could go with that spelling instead  Cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Clover Kids? Clover Kidz? Maybe you could mess a bit with the spelling?
Good luck, it took me forever to decide.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yours is so cute I love it! Still undecided but I'm stuck on Rustic Acres (only have 2acres of land though LOL) and Rustic Charm 
New one is "Clover Patch Kidz" Heehee!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like them!!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just noticed I did T-W-L instead of T-W-M for Terry Wayne Mitchell.. I changed it


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought that's what you ment


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Rustic Homespun? This is just buggen me!!! :hair: I keep flip flopen and can't decide!! :sigh: Just want it simple and to represent our little hobby farm.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well you said something about Trinity for mind body and spirit and Clover for luck, love, and faith.

Why not Trinity Clover Ranch/Farm?
That way you can have a very Zen name. With luck, you could have a peaceful Oasis! lol


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have decided to go with "The Garza Homestead" simple personal and right to the point! We can expand with our farm any which way with the name and it can be passed down to our children this way to. :wink:


----------



## The Goat Lover 21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Goat-aholic Farms


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I know you already decided but I thought of one for you... Clover Mial?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Goat-aholic is right lol Well since I'm expecting my 5th child and don't have a name yet for him I can't go with Clover Mial.Our farm is The Garza Homestead but our herd name to register our goats will be something different and haven't really decided yet on one


----------

